# Products that Work Thread



## Iverider (Dec 2, 2013)

We all have our own products that we like to use, but some of us are looking to try new things, or things that may work better than others. For years I used WD40 or PB Blaster to loosen stuck nuts and bolts until one day I found Rust Buster. I think you'll get cancer and die in 15 minutes if you get it on your hands, but it broke loose every nut on my crusty Iver. I was wondering if maybe that bike was just not as bad as it looked so I used it on a saddle I recently picked up.






The liquid wicks into the threading and after a minute or so, the nuts broke loose with a little effort.

It doesn't take much and it's pretty inexpensive. It also has a nice long straw that slips into the bottle when not in use to reach tight spaces.

Product info at this site but you can buy it at your local auto parts house.
http://www.laco.com/rust-penetrants/rust-buster-/


----------



## bike (Dec 2, 2013)

*2 kinds- need to find ingredients*

Prices all over the map  seems to be la oc and markal brands for some reason

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Markal-434-...r-Chem-Penetrant-with-Telescopi-/350860962926
http://www.berniestools.com/pd125998/79706-la-co-industries-inc-79706-rust-buster
http://www.waresdirect.com/products...kURL=froogle&gclid=CP6AmqyOkrsCFfJxOgod02YAOg


I guess the knock off- cheaper- I cannot find the chemical spec sheet- ANYONE?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ez-Flo-55192-Zoom-Spout-Rust-Buster-4-Oz-Squeeze-Bottle-/400590415526
http://parksupplyofamerica.com/gproduct.php?id=GEMCE446&gclid=CJeRi-WMkrsCFeFlOgodfDYAXA

I do not want to buy the wrong one- been a fan of pblaster for some time but hear kroil and even homemade soup works better


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2013)

I use Kroil..... worth every red cent!!!!!!!


----------



## bike (Dec 2, 2013)

*ok which one...?*



bricycle said:


> I use Kroil..... worth every red cent!!!!!!!




http://www.kanolabs.com/penLub.html


sili?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 2, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I use Kroil..... worth every red cent!!!!!!!




Kroil for loosening stuck parts. 

Simichrome for polish.

3 in 1 blue can for light oil.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 4, 2013)

*simichrome !!!*



SirMike1983 said:


> Kroil for loosening stuck parts.
> 
> Simichrome for polish.
> 
> 3 in 1 blue can for light oil.




i read in an old restoration book that simichrome works great as a polish for all kinds of metals....


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 5, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> i read in an old restoration book that simichrome works great as a polish for all kinds of metals....




It does a nice job on some plastics as well.

http://www.bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/10/polishing-plastic-simichrome.html


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 31, 2013)

bike said:


> http://www.kanolabs.com/penLub.html
> 
> 
> sili?




PG, best product I have ever used is AeroKroil, hands down. If something is just your normal rusted stuck, it works pretty darn fast. If you have a stubborn issue let it soak overnight, try it again...still stuck, put some more on and let it soak again and again. To this day I haven't found anything it wouldn't free up.

I have heard of homemade soup also that is suppose to work better but have never tried it. 50% acetone with 50% transmission fluid.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 31, 2013)

Kroil works very well.  You can also use transmission fluid for items you can submerge and leave for a while. As for chrome, the best stuff I have found is quick glo. It was an old product but has been re-released.  I believe Gary Wold sells it.  It is well worth the money.  As far as paint restoration I use a product called liquid luster.  I think it is only sold in my area but it does an awesome job at removing oxidation. For leather, I just use saddle soap. Of course everyone has their own remedies, but these woek for me.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 31, 2013)

Simichrome may have aluminum powder in it, which may give it it's extra shine.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 31, 2013)

Kroil is also my favorite. Sadly I have found things it does not work on like the front fender bolt into the fork if they are stuck in. I have tried spraying and tapping them with a screw driver every day for as much as 3 weeks. I'm sure nothing would work so have resigned myself to drilling and tapping those if stuck. Don't use the Silikroil if you are going to be doing any painting.  Fisheye city. 

Just recently bought 4 bottles of the Rust Buster to try out. Holds promise so far! I got mine from Zoro Tools and got all 4 shipped to me for less than $10. They were/are having free shipping deal.


----------



## bike (Dec 31, 2013)

*sold simichrome*

in a hardware store in the late 70s great stuff --polish--- finish work-- nothing to do with rustbusting. Then people says buy FLITZ it is more expensive and also German! Works great- Simi I do believe is abrasive (very fine) whist fltz is magic saying no abrasives. I do not know how it works but it has not scratched new chrome.  Both are pricey I bought a  can that wil last for years on amazon with sign up bounus under 50.00.


----------

